# Cold Tempratures and Routing



## dman383 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just wondering if using a router outside in 30 degree (Fahrenheit) will harm the bearings or other internal parts.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Not a bit.


Welcome to the forum !


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope... I used to use my tools at below-freezing temperatures regularly here in Alaska... now I usually take whatever I'm working on into the heated garage. As I get older, I get lazier!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Nope... I used to use my tools at below-freezing temperatures regularly here in Alaska... now I usually take whatever I'm working on into the heated garage. As I get older, I get lazier!


down here, we just call it "smart"... :dance3:


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

LOL !

I feel your pain Jim. I regularly work out doors year round my self.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What can I say.. I've gotten smarter as I've gotten older... or is that older as I've gotten smarter? <g>


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I have always followed my router manual which states that the working temperature is 55° F (13° C). I have never tried using in at lower temperatures so I cannot speak to issues of bearing wear, brush wear, or any other internal parts. My router is a Makita 3612C, and it is going to have to last a long time, so I take no risks.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

It takes some serious below freezing temperatures to freeze bearing grease.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I would think a bearing spinning in thickened grease would thin it, from heat, and any wear would be minimal. Myself, I wouldn't hesitate, but a tool at rest seems kind of worthless to me too.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd be careful if I were coming from a warm and medium to high moisture content zone to a very cold zone, I'd hand turn the shaft to make sure it free spins 1st.

It only takes a micro thin film of moisture to freeze 2 pieces of something together and make it difficult to separate. I keep most of my construction tools in the trailer year round so they're always ambient moisture and temp.


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Nope... I used to use my tools at below-freezing temperatures regularly here in Alaska... now I usually take whatever I'm working on into the heated garage. As I get older, I get lazier!


We had a little cold snap last week... few days at ~15° in the morning. Well, one day, it's like 5:00 AM, I go out with my cup of coffee, and turn on the oil filled radiator heater to let it thaw out a bit before getting going. I turn around, set my coffee down on the bench and look at what I was working on the night prior... ahhh, I'll just take a whisker off the edge of that board with the hand plane... not thinking, I covered my mouth when I coughed, then grabbed the now verrry cold plane... then I heard the most unusual sound of moisture instantly freezing/welding my hand to the plane. I try to let go... but it's too late... I'm stuck... darnit... ok, can't just rip it loose coz that's gonna hurt later... waiting, waiting, waiting... just a matter of time before my hand warms up the metal enough to melt this localized frost heave... ahhhh, it lets go. phewwww... that coulda been ugly...

That morning..., I found out how very nice a hand plane could also be employed as a "hand warmer" if first, carefully set on a warm radiator heater for a while before grabbing it.... :laugh:


----------



## dman383 (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info



Ghidrah said:


> I'd be careful if I were coming from a warm and medium to high moisture content zone to a very cold zone, I'd hand turn the shaft to make sure it free spins 1st.
> 
> It only takes a micro thin film of moisture to freeze 2 pieces of something together and make it difficult to separate. I keep most of my construction tools in the trailer year round so they're always ambient moisture and temp.


The router was at room temp when I brought it outside and used it. I didn't notice any condensation on it, so am I right to assume that it would still be ok? I was just wondering about the cold temps because the bearing does not sound right. I didn't know if the cold temps hurt it or if it is just finally giving out to use.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

I've never had a problem with the cold and my tools. Just myself I hate the cold so I usually heat the garage for a couple of hours before I work out there. That being said I keep my vacume in a unheated shed and its never been a problem. Some of us, myself include would consider 30 F almost balmy. Its -31C here this morning and that really sucks.
Keep Warm
Wayne


----------



## Tuuek (Jun 27, 2009)

As I continue to read the forums I see more and more questions answered that never would have occurred to me. Having grown up in Florida and now living in Virginia it never occurred to me that the temp might be adversely affecting my equipment. Time for me to RTFM. Thanks guys.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

dman383 said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> The router was at room temp when I brought it outside and used it. I didn't notice any condensation on it, so am I right to assume that it would still be ok? I was just wondering about the cold temps because the bearing does not sound right. I didn't know if the cold temps hurt it or if it is just finally giving out to use.


Speaking specifically of condensation, condensation does not occur on a warm object moved into a cold area. Condensation occurs when a cold object is exposed to warm, moist air. The air near the object cools, the relative humidity of that air increases and if it reaches 100%RH, moisture drops out. That's why SOP here in Alaska, when bringing a sensitive item (i.e. computer) in from the cold its best to let it warm up in its sealed box.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

You don't like black smoke and the smell of insulation burning in the morning Jim ?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nope, Duane.. It's bad juju to let the magic smoke out... That's why, for my computer, I run NOSMOKE.COM first in my AUTOEXEC.BAT


----------



## Loco-Motion (Dec 9, 2009)

My shop suffered more with the condensation issues until i insulated the walls with fiberglass and installed T-111 panneling. This really seems to have helped the cold related issues with the tools. I still don't like the cold weather, so i don't do much until the shop temperature is above 50 degrees.


----------

